# Problème Fichiers / En attente téléchargement



## MrGbr (2 Février 2018)

Bonjour , j’ai un soucis depuis quelques jours déjà. 
J’ai changé de téléphone et je suis passé d’un 6s au 6s plus. 

Pour l’instant rien d’anormal, changement d’ID, transfert des données etc. Tout s’est bien passé. 

Le soucis c’est que maintenant lorsque je veux télécharger des fichiers sur Fichier , il me met tout le temps « en attente de téléchargement » alors que j’ai le réseau au maximum et le wifi. 

Et au final ça ne finit jamais par se télécharger. 

Et j’ai remarqué que cela faisait la même chose sur IBook.  

Quelqu’un aurait déjà eu ce soucis ?

Merci !


----------

